# Facebook dog tip



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Several people including my cousin and I have started posting lost or found dogs for our area on our FB pages *asking "do you know" or "have you seen this dog"*. I very happy to say that it has gotten several dogs back home where they belong:bowtie:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

A cousin of ours constantly "shares" dog pictures like that. I didn't realize it was a grass roots thing. I thought she just searched animal shelter sites or something.
It's a good idea if the public help to find dog's homes that way.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Well most of ours have been loca things like "This dog was found walking on route 30, is at Brandi's house call xxx-xxx-xxxx"


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good for you! It may seem like a small thing or too much trouble, but it's not a small thing to someone who has lost their pet.


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

A friend of mine started " lost and found pets of the tri cities" on face book.
He said go look at it. The first day I went and looked at it. There was a lost pug listed. That evening DW and I going down the road. We see the dog. Call owner. Happy ending!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

A local dog pound has a face book page where they post dogs as well as let others post dogs that have been lost or needing new homes.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

We helped another one get home:nanner:, it works. I just tell people to look at the post if the dog is lost or found in their area to post it up please and help them get home.


----------

